# Banding Large ND Scurs??



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

I have an adult ND buck that has long solidly attached scurs. I was just going to leave them but one is starting to curl back towards his head. I know I can saw it back some occasionally but he Really does not like his horns messed with. I was thinking if I could just band them one time and be done with it, that might be better for everyone. But I have some questions:

Will they grow back?
How long will it take for them to fall off?
Is the procedure any different for scurs than for true horns?
I am assuming I should seperate him until they fall off and he is all healed up?
I should wait until after breeding and for cool weather, right?
I have read were some people file a groove at the base of the horn/scur for the band to fit into so it doesn't slip off. What do you use to do this?
Anything else I should know?

Thanks,
Angela


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Bay Mare said:


> Will they grow back? Not if the band is placed correctly & held in place until it starts to dig in.
> How long will it take for them to fall off? 3-6 weeks is normal for an adult, depends on the horn base. Scurs will probably take less time.
> Is the procedure any different for scurs than for true horns?
> No. Placement may be tricky though depending on the shape of the scur
> ...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have a question, as I have had minimal success with banding. 

Shouldn't the band actually go below the horn itself? On the flesh? 

Please see this website...
http://www.barnonemeatgoats.com/bandinghorns.html


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Alice, that's (sort of) the way I've seen it done. Hadn't seen the actual incision part, but the band on the flesh seems to be the only way to make the horns come off completely.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes the band should go on the horn base, what your terming the flesh. 

I forgot to mention, sometimes a 2nd band is placed below the 1st, as slipping of the bands is common, duct tape can be used to help hold it in place.
Happyfarmer


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Couple more questions:

If the scurs are weird shaped and large, how do you get the bands on and make them stay DOWN without the incision in the flesh.

We have had very bad results with this, and we traumatized one goat to where she never would let me touch her again.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

The incision helps to hold the band in place.

If you can't band for some reason nip the scurs or opt for surgical removal if they are causing issues. 
Or just put him in with another buck & they'll get knocked off quickly!
HF


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Check on prices for surgical removal before you jump into it. I made that mistake.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

I checked on prices  for a adult at the vet hospital n columbus oh it was $60. For infant $20. At my local vet office it was $100.
I am wanting to try banding on one of mine but don't want to tramatize the poor goat. There is one goat that is not mine that butts people all the time. Wonder if we did that if it would stop her bad habit?


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

OB wire saws take them off in no time flat- about 30-45 seconds. A sawz-all will be about the same. 

Banding is a very long and painful process. You take a chance at tetanus, infection and a lot of unnecessary pain banding a goat's horns.


----------



## Bay Mare (Jun 7, 2007)

HappyFarmer said:


> [Banding is painful for several weeks while the horn is getting loose. Pain meds may make him feel better.
> Happyfarmer


Ok, I didn't realize he would be in pain the whole time. Might have to rethink this. What kind of pain meds tho? Surely not Banimine for Several weeks??



HappyFarmer said:


> Or just put him in with another buck & they'll get knocked off quickly!
> HF


He is in with a Boer buck now but his scurs are very solidly attached. I would call them horns but I know the breeder tried to disbud him and they are that odd shape/texture of scurs. He even uses them to put under the gate latch chain to try and break it!

Thanks,
Angela


----------

